

Ask HN: Social Network Alternatives? - Zera

With the recent issues regarding Facebook and Google, what social networks are people turning to now? 
Social networks do provide a medium for self or business promotions and keeping your audience up to date, so is there any other feasible alternative?
======
dsirijus
No. Nothing nearly of that scope. And that's what you need. Broad coverage.

LinkedIn maybe, but I've deleted (very useless) account there, and hate them
from the depths of my soul. Someone called LinkedIn a _virus_ and I tend to
agree. I'd also trust them far less than those two you've mentioned, solely on
their technical incompetence.

~~~
aet
I'm curious why you dislike LinkedIn so much?

------
xr4tiii
Http://www.Linkies.com will be coming out of beta soon. Disclaimer. I'm a co-
founder

------
jkaykin
Check out [http://Communly.com](http://Communly.com)

------
AbhishekBiswal
try out Path ( For smartphones ) : [http://path.com](http://path.com)

~~~
sharemywin
I thought path texted all your contacts if you don't watch how you sign up.

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
No? In my case, it didn't text, I selected some of Twitter friends for it to
send invites.

------
karussell
try rss, identi.ca or diaspora

------
PencilAndPaper
diaspora

